# Freddy Fazbear Fursuit head help



## Gheistly (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello everyone!


I have absolutely no experience in making fursuits and recently I decided to make a Freddy Fazbear head to go with my Freddy cosplay (I'll have like a shirt, bow tie and waist coat along with the head and paws)


This is the character if you are unfamiliar: 

One

Two

Three

As you can see, it's a little more difficult for me because most fursuit tutorials have a kind of set way of making actual animal OCs like canines and felines.
This guy is a robot bear with a very different facial structure.


My plan was to use a 'foam tube' base for the head and cut a long slit near the end for the movable jaw. Im thinking though, I dont want his head to be too small on me so Im trying to figure out how his head would sit on mine.


I feel like his jaw would actually be more on my neck than my chin, and I could glue it under the bottom of the tube so when I open my mouth, his jaw would move. I also want to try connect the jaw to the sides of the tube but Im worrying the whole jaw might face downwards and wont close very much.


I also think the top of his muzzle will cover up my face from under my eyes to the bottom of my lips and Im wondering how to allow myself to breathe! Should I hollow it out? would that work?


I also bought some Teddy bear fur instead of the ordinary faux fur people use since Freddy is not that fluffy but I still wanted to use fur and Im wondering how to apply it! Seams wont be hidden as easily (That may give it charm though if I work with it right!)


And last thing, does the kind of hot glue matter? I have a pretty cheap hot glue gun that I bought for crafts before and it does get really hot, I burned myself loads of times before lol! But Im not sure if the quality matters of the glue.. I might test it out first to see how strong it is with the foam I get.


But anyway, taking all that into account, does anyone have any tips? Am I on the right track? Any advice would be greatly appreciated ^u^


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess it was only a matter of time before this happened. 

I have no experience or knowledge with suits, but I do offer a small suggestion. Regarding the animatronic parts, like the ears, perhaps PVC piping? If I recall, that stuff is relatively cheap and comes in a variety of sizes, it might help achieve the look when painted. 

There could be better materials for it, that's just what popped into my head for the part.


----------



## Gheistly (Sep 23, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I guess it was only a matter of time before this happened.
> 
> I have no experience or knowledge with suits, but I do offer a small suggestion. Regarding the animatronic parts, like the ears, perhaps PVC piping? If I recall, that stuff is relatively cheap and comes in a variety of sizes, it might help achieve the look when painted.
> 
> There could be better materials for it, that's just what popped into my head for the part.



That's a great idea!! Thank you c:


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 23, 2014)

Gheistly said:


> That's a great idea!! Thank you c:


You're welcome. Like I said, I don't know much about making them or what components are better, but I figured to achieve that limited mobility, you could have slits cut where the ears would go for the PVC pipes. And you could even put some sort of weight in the bottoms so that they would sway back and forth with motion of the head or something. Give it that jittery-type of motion that animatronics sometimes have. There are probably other, easier ways to achieve this, but man PVC pipes are fun. C:


----------

